# Wie komme ich in die Obere Schwarzfelsspitze?



## Brubanani (31. Juli 2009)

*HuHu alle zusammen!
*



Allso wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich wissen wie ich in die obere Schwarzfelsspitze komme?

Allso ich weiß das ich mit der Kette auf den Balkon hochkomme und rein komm ich ja auch 

aber wie gehts da weiter? Geht das jetzt auch ohne Schlüssel ?

Wenn das ohne Schlüssel geht könntet ihr mir da mal sone Wegbeschreibung machen oder irgentwie sone Karte schicken wie ich da 

hinkomme wäre sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch das für die T0,5 Questreihe da muss ich zu Lord Vathalak (wäre auch super wenn ihr sagt wie ich zudem komme)

Unter google etc. find ich dazu nicht wirklich was.



Danke schonmal für die hilfreichen (nicht kindischen) Antworten!


----------



## Wishhh (31. Juli 2009)

Du musst einfach im Blackrock im Osten/Nordosten Reinabbiegen. Dort gehst du entlang bis du auf den Balkon kommst, von dort gehts nach rechts oder nach links, in deinem Fall nach rechts.
Einfach entlanggehen und dann kommst du meines Wissens zum Eingang.

Drinnen musst du für die obere Spitze rauf gehen, wirst du eh sehen wenn du drinnen bist.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Wishhh


----------



## Brubanani (31. Juli 2009)

hmm ich dachte immer das ich in die Schwarzfelspitze reingehen muss dann die treppe hoch und nach links abbiegen und dann irgentwie immer weiter aber ich hab kp die instanz ist soooo unübersichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wishhh (31. Juli 2009)

In der Ini dann links rauf, rein gehen, entlang, und dann sollte dich der weg weiter führen^^


----------



## trolldich (31. Juli 2009)

schau doch einfach bei buffed rein -.-
http://wow.buffed.de/guides/239/obere-blackrockspitze


----------



## KInstinct (31. Juli 2009)

Ist das noch mit den Schlüssel aus der Unterern Blackrockspitze aktiv?


----------



## Vitany2910 (31. Juli 2009)

hehe, da tu ich mich heute noch schwer mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich musste die tage auch in die schwarzfelsspitze/tiefe (schon wieder vergessen), weil ich momentan an dem haustiererfolg arbeite. himmel, bis ich mich da zurecht gefunden hatte...


----------



## Nimbe (31. Juli 2009)

wie gesagt:
eingang zur schwarzfelsspitze(oben unten)
bei der Kette die zum Portstein führt umdrehn und nach oben rennen am schluss hüpfen, damit man auf den Felsen kommt von dort hinten zum Balkon auf den Balkon hüpfen und dann rein in die Instanz (kann man net verfehlen die Tür xD) drinen dann links die Treppe hoch und in den Gang links rein.

SChlüssel braucht man nichtmehr einfach alle NPC´s in den Raum töten dann geht die Tür auf und man kann in den Gang hoch. Dann cleart man den Raum wo in der Mitte der Feuerelementar ist (dauert ein bisschen bis der kommt) dan geht wieder ne Tür auf und man kann da drin 50 Welpen töten für den Titel Jenkins.
Dann über die Rampe hoch und  bei der ersten Tür rein. Dann einfach weiterrennen/grinden.

Genaueres danach weiß ich leider nichmehr, aber so oder so man kommt mmer zum Ziel dauert nur halt länger wenn man suchen muss xD

BY the Way: warum hat sich BLizzard eig. nich die Mphe gemacht für die CLassic /BC inis auch IngameKArten zu machen?
ICh meine für Violette Festung braucht man UMBEDINGT ne Karte, aber für die langen Classic inis wo man sich dauert verläuft net^^


----------



## Natar (31. Juli 2009)

den feuerboss kann man nur mit mind. 3 leuten machen


----------



## Andamar (31. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> den feuerboss kann man nur mit mind. 3 leuten machen



Die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei. Geht seit mindestens 2 Monaten bereits solo. 

Gruß 

Anda


----------



## Caveman1979 (31. Juli 2009)

Schwarzfelsspitze ist einfach zufinden der Eingang befindet sich bei dem balkon.

Der weg zu kannst über treppen nach oben gehn oder so wie ich du läufst rein dann auf die kette die auch zur blackrocktiefen geht die gehst du aber einfach hoch springst auf den absatz läufst dahinter vorbei richtung balkon mit einen kleinen sprung bist du auf dem balkon und vorm eingang blackrockspitze.

Wenn du in der instanz bist gibt es noch untere und obere aber es wurde ja der schlüßel rausgenommen also alles offen.  viel spaß


----------



## Eowe (31. Juli 2009)

Andamar schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei. Geht seit mindestens 2 Monaten bereits solo.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Anda



nee oder ?

gibts ja net .. und wie sieht es in Uldaman aus ... kann man den jetzt auch alleine beschwören ?


----------



## Nicorobbin (31. Juli 2009)

*seufz*

Ich hab den Schlüssel noch, nur leider bringt er jetzt nichts mehr...
War früher eine echt gute einnahmequelle wenns dann im LFG hies: "Suchen jemanden der uns UBRS aufmachen kann, Port und 25 G trinkgeld vorhanden."

BTW: LBRS und UBRS hatten noch richtig Style ^^


----------



## Nicorobbin (31. Juli 2009)

Eowe schrieb:


> nee oder ?
> 
> gibts ja net .. und wie sieht es in Uldaman aus ... kann man den jetzt auch alleine beschwören ?




geht auch schon recht lang ^^


----------



## Skill_lettor (31. Juli 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> *seufz*
> 
> Ich hab den Schlüssel noch, nur leider bringt er jetzt nichts mehr...
> War früher eine echt gute einnahmequelle wenns dann im LFG hies: "Suchen jemanden der uns UBRS aufmachen kann, Port und 25 G trinkgeld vorhanden."
> ...



ja leider aber Vael kannman in der arena noch rufen damit. kennen auch nur die wenigsten. wusste nicht das man keine 3 man mehr brauch für das beschwören vom ele. und ob uldaman jetzt auch solo geht würdemichauch interesieren.


----------



## Natar (31. Juli 2009)

ah ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spiele seit etwa 3 monaten nicht mehr auf offi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (31. Juli 2009)

Wie schon irgendwo stand .. ja, das geht jetzt auch solo.


@TE: Wenn du´s schon bis zum Balkon geschafft hast, ist der größte Teil geschafft. *g*
Einfach rein in die Instanz, das wäre dann die untere Schwarzfelsspitze, und dort gehste nur kurz geradeaus, gleich linkerhand die Treppe hoch & durch die (mittlerweile offene) Tür, schon biste in der oberen! Sind blos 10 Meter bzw. 2 oder 3 Trashgruppen. *g* Es gibt dort kein extra Instanzportal, die Inzen sind direkt verbunden. Sobald du Drachkins siehst, biste richtig. ^^


----------



## Kerandos (31. Juli 2009)

Skill_lettor schrieb:


> ob uldaman jetzt auch solo geht würdemichauch interesieren.



geht schon seit einigen monaten.


----------

